# Starting a Screen Printing/Rhinestone Business in California



## kyspiritwear (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

I am in the process of starting my own Silk Screen Printing and Rhinestone business in California and I want to make sure that im covering all my bases legally.

I have already submitted my DBA and have received it back from the County.

I have also got my EIN.

In order to buy t-shirts and supplies at wholesale do I only need to get a Seller's Permit?

Is there anything else that I am missing in order to start my business?

THANKS!!!


----------



## JimGilbert (Jul 9, 2010)

If CA is like AZ you need to have a sales tax license for the state and one for the city you are located in. I think what you refer to as a Seller's Permit is the same thing. 

I think that all of the *real* wholesalers will require copies of them (or at least your license numbers). Hope this helps.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

kyspiritwear said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am in the process of starting my own Silk Screen Printing and Rhinestone business in California and I want to make sure that im covering all my bases legally.
> 
> ...


Contact the Calof Franchise Tax Board to get your sales tax/resellers permit. GOOD LUCK....and where are you located?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Screenanator said:


> Contact the Calof Franchise Tax Board to get your sales tax/resellers permit. GOOD LUCK....and where are you located?


Try the Board of Equalization, not the FTB chief. 

Sales & Use Tax – California State Board of Equalization

You must also register with your county for property tax and the state for a garment registration (the jury is still out on if you need this if you have no employees)

http://www.dir.ca.gov/dlse/howtoobtaingarmentregistration.htm


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

binki said:


> Try the Board of Equalization, not the FTB chief.
> 
> Sales & Use Tax – California State Board of Equalization
> 
> ...


 HA....been 9 years since we did it....Franchise Tax board is the one who gets our quarterly checks...thanks for clarifying.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

They are all scum. We pay the city for a biz license, the county for an equipment property tax, the BOE for sales tax, the SOS for bi-annual filing fee, and the FTB for income tax even if we don't have income (min $800/yr).


----------

